# Hexarelin Question. Assistance Please



## kogama (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a 5mg vial of Hexarelin i want to try to "boost" my pep cycle. Im currently running GHRP-2 and have been on it for 2 weeks and was wondering if i could use the 5mg Hexarelin at 300mcg daily for ~16 days then continue using GHRP-2 or will i desensitize or will the GHRP lose its effectiveness

or should i use hexarelin in combo with GHRP-2 and my MOD grf? and if so how would that go


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 28, 2012)

My suggestion would be to use the Hex 1x per day pre-bed and continue to use the GHRP-2 for your other daily doses.  Definitely still use the Mod grf with the Hex.  This will give you the "boost" that you are looking for, without the risk of desensitizing.  I still wouldn't run it that way for more than 2 weeks at a time though.


----------



## kogama (Apr 29, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> My suggestion would be to use the Hex 1x per day pre-bed and continue to use the GHRP-2 for your other daily doses.  Definitely still use the Mod grf with the Hex.  This will give you the "boost" that you are looking for, without the risk of desensitizing.  I still wouldn't run it that way for more than 2 weeks at a time though.



so dont just take hex for two weeks then stop using peps right. 

ok so 1x 100mcg pre bed for 2 weeks then should i just continue running ghrp-2/mod grf or should i break for 7 days?

are there any symptoms for desensitization?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 29, 2012)

Use the GHRP-2 for your dosing except at night.. Night time dose, sub in the Hex with CJC.  Run like that for 2 weeks, cut out the hex and go back to running GHRP2/CJC.  

There really aren't symptoms for desensitization.. but you would notice a diminished return in benefits from the peptides.  If you notice that, take 2 or 3 days off, then pick back up with the GHRP2 and CJC.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 29, 2012)

I would just use ghrp2-6 or Ipam with and cjc.hex will decentralize is 2 weeks then you will be off anyways.2 weeks wont so anything great for you anyways. Why spend the money ic you don't have to


----------



## kogama (Apr 29, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Use the GHRP-2 for your dosing except at night.. Night time dose, sub in the Hex with CJC.  Run like that for 2 weeks, cut out the hex and go back to running GHRP2/CJC.
> 
> There really aren't symptoms for desensitization.. but you would notice a diminished return in benefits from the peptides.  If you notice that, take 2 or 3 days off, then pick back up with the GHRP2 and CJC.



so 2 weeks wont desensitize me correct? then if i took like a week break or a couple day break from hex but still running regular ghrp2 could i resume hex again for another 2 weeks



aminoman74 said:


> I would just use ghrp2-6 or Ipam with and cjc.hex will decentralize is 2 weeks then you will be off anyways.2 weeks wont so anything great for you anyways. Why spend the money ic you don't have to



Me and my friend started running peptides at the same time but he chickened out and gave me his hex, he has ghrp2 but hes scared about cortisol and prolactin like crazy. I ordered PES Erase for that and will start that along with hex


----------



## njc (Apr 29, 2012)

Theres really no reason at all to use Hexarelin.  Sure it creates one of the more dramatic pulses out of the GHRP's but, as has been mentioned, it causes desensitization WAY quicker than the others, and also effects cortisol, prolactin and some other hormones in a negative manner.  Its a rather sloppy GHRP.  Although sensitization really isnt an issue with any of these, given the fact that resensitization can occur in as little as two days, or even cutting your dose down to once per day for a week, still, why risk it?


----------



## kogama (Apr 30, 2012)

njc said:


> Theres really no reason at all to use Hexarelin.  Sure it creates one of the more dramatic pulses out of the GHRP's but, as has been mentioned, it causes desensitization WAY quicker than the others, and also effects cortisol, prolactin and some other hormones in a negative manner.  Its a rather sloppy GHRP.  Although sensitization really isnt an issue with any of these, given the fact that resensitization can occur in as little as two days, or even cutting your dose down to once per day for a week, still, why risk it?



because i have it and I feel its a waste not to use it + i have a cortisol blocker coming on 

Also if you can help me i got this from Dat's research 

_Hexarelin like other GHRPs is most effective synergistically when administered with GHRH. _

_The primary problem with Hexarelin becomes apparent with night-time or "just before bed" dosing. Hexarelin dosed at this time does increase PRL, ACTH, and cortisol secretion and interferes with the VERY important deep sleep associated with substantial growth hormone pulse (in men). _

_In other studies Hexarelin appears to cause desensitization to its effect more rapidly than GHRP-6 and requires a longer time period to resensitization.
_
it says it has problems dosing before bed..should i use it in the morning instead


----------



## njc (Apr 30, 2012)

Well you certainly could, however everybody reacts differently to the different GHRP's so all we can do is make generalizations.  Have you tried using Hex at night?  It may be that you respond better to it than some and can get away with nightime dosing.  If it does effect you however you could get some Ipamorelin or GHRP-6 on top of what you have and use them at night as these two GHRP's are the least likely to exert a negative effect upon your sleeping patterns and actually may very well promote optimal sleep.


----------



## kogama (May 2, 2012)

so if i stay at 100mcg hex a day in addition to my regular how long should i take off all peptides or can i just go off hex


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 2, 2012)

You should be able to just drop the hex.  There's no guarantee though.. so it would be most advisable to take 2-3 days off then pick back up with the GHRP-2


----------



## aminoman74 (May 2, 2012)

If you want to use hex do it post workout since its the strongest and gives the most release out of them all.


----------



## BigKevKris (Aug 29, 2013)

Super old Thread I know...but anyone have more input.... I was going to do 200mcg post work out for two weeks on then a week off and so forth


----------

